# Ever get the feeling you're being watched?!



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

One of their favourite hiding places!


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha, sooo funny!  I had a similar 'being watched' feeling a few weeks and was shocked to see a squirrel peering in at me through my bedroom window and I live in a house not a bungalow lol! :Woot


----------



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

Haha that's amazing! Wherever they lie down they always seem to be keeping an eye on us! :Cat


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Always, we have five here so try avoiding all those beady eyes :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

Haha we struggle for a moment's privacy with just two! 

Here's the other one keeping a careful watch on us :Cat


----------



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

(Apologies for the giant closeup!)


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Much prefer giant close-ups of cats!  That's a lovely photo, she's very pretty. Is she hiding in the same place as your first pic? What are your cats' names?


----------



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

Aww thank you! Yes one of their favourite spots is on top of the wardrobes. Both rescue cats, the big white lump is Alf (often to be found lounging around on a shelf), and Ali's the little tortoise shell!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ours are collectively known as the T's, we have a T cat named theme here . So in no particular order here they are -








^ Tulla Belle.









^ Tom.









^ Tequila.










^ Tarquin.










^ Tottie.

With five of them you can't even go to the loo without an audience , eating without an audience is unheard of and having a bed to yourself is? Well a fantasy! :Jawdrop


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Aaw bless them both. Rescue cats rock  I've only ever owned rescue cats/strays - correction I've only ever been owned by rescue cats/strays!!


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Ours are collectively known as the T's, we have a T cat named theme here . So in no particular order here they are -
> View attachment 271774
> 
> ^ Tulla Belle.
> ...


Love your naming theme! Superb photos, your cats are all gorgeous. Up until last year I had five cats, but now sadly down to three.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

PennyTheCat said:


> Love your naming theme! Superb photos, your cats are all gorgeous. Up until last year I had five cats, but now sadly down to three.


Oh so sorry for your losses .

All ours are rescues - Tom came with the property, Tulla Belle was dumped on a road, Tottie and Tarquin were given to me by someone who couldn't avoid to feed them as 8-week old kittens and Tequila was found at 4 weeks on the side of a road.


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

How heart warming that all your gang are rescues too  Trouble is, they're like a box of chocolates... you can't just have one!!


----------



## Tezwik (Apr 6, 2016)

I have one that sits on the top of the kitchen cupboards in the corner peering at me too


----------



## Sarah M (Jul 23, 2016)

That's hilarious yet adorable at the same time!
My Cat has attempted jumping onto the top of closets but she hasn't made it due to the possibility of her having a fear of heights-
_or perhaps its just old age._


----------

